# Rechnen mit Sistema Not-Aus SPS-Ausgangskarten



## mmr (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich mir jetzt schon so viele Berichte hier durchgelesen habe, bin ich hier mit meiner Frage wohl genau richtig.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Folgende Problemstellung:
Ähnlich wie im Beispiel 29 habe ich eine Not-Aus Abschaltung durch Siemens Not-Aus Taster (2-Kanalig) diese werden auf ein Pilz PNOZ X... geführt, die Sicherheitskontakte diese Gerätes werden verwendet um die Spannungsversorgung von Siemens SPS Digitale - Ausgangskarten zu trennen. Wie kann man das berechnen, oder müßte ich als Aktor noch ein Hilfsschütz einplanen um die SPS-Karte zu umgehen.
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich mich bisher nur in die Materie eingelesen habe, da meine Firma eine Schulung für unwichtig hält, wurde mir das jetzt aufs Auge gedrückt.
Also wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.....


----------



## mmr (13 Januar 2010)

*Not-Aus Taster*

Ich hätte gleich noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich von einen Not-Aus Taster Gehäuse von Siemens ausgehe,
mit einem Pilzdruckknopf und 2 Öffnerkontakten.
Wie stellt sich das in der Sistemasoftware dar:

SF: z.B. Not-Aus Funktion
SB: Not-Aus Taster (mehrere)
CH: ??? (sind das schon die 2 Öffnerkontakte oder einzelne Taster)
BL: ???
EL: ??? 

Und was mach ich mit mehreren Tastern.
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Safety (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo, sehe Dir doch das Beispiel mal genau an da steht alles bei!
Auch ist ein Beispiel für die Sistema für das Beispiel 29 auf der Homepage von der BGIA. 

Ob die SPS Karte in die SIFU gehört oder ob man einen Fehlerausschluss machen kann muss Dir der Hersteller sagen, es gibt von Siemens ein Schreiben, dass hier schon mal ein Thema war. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war es nicht sehr eindeutig.


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2010)

Habe gerade mal bei Siemens ein wenig gesucht:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/39198632

Hier wird sich zu ein Paar Ausgangskarten wenigstens mal definitiv geäußert.

Das von Safety angesprochene Dokument, ist mir zwar auch noch in Erinnerung,
finde es aber im Moment nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

